# Snowboards for short guys



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, im a newbie here so go easy on me.
I have encountered problems with my height throughout my life. I'm 17 years old(today!) and im 5'2"-3" 135 pounds. I can't tell you how many times I've gone out to dinner with my dad and the hostess ask's "one kids menu, right?". Well, it seems my height problems have followed me into snowboarding. I cant find boards that suit me. It seems to me like the only possible selection is in kids boards. I envy the guys that have the 158 boards with all the new technologies while I have the baseline board. Is there a company that makes a board for me with all the new tech. like c2btx? Can big time companies like forum, lib tech or GNU make me a custom board if I shell out the extra $?

Thanks guys


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What size boards have you been riding, and what's your boot size? There's no reason you need to settle for "baseline" tech. Since you're a smaller dude, you don't need an overly stiff board, and can find plenty of park type boards in smaller sizes in the 140ish range. Stuff like the Bataleon Fun Kink, Capita Horrorscope/Stairmaster. You can also look into women's boards too.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm 5'7, 145lbs, and ride a 151 park board. I can ride up to a 158 really, so honestly you should be able to ride a 148-153 no problem. Most makers make boards this small, since some guys like tiny board for park.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Nug?

ps - happy birthday!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha, I have the same problem...I'm 21 and I'm 5'4, so it's really hard to find smaller boards. I'm riding the Ride Crush 147 and would highly recommend it. Just choose a board company that you are interested in and spend some time looking through the boards. They almost always have smaller sized boards, it just takes time to find and there aren't many options.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Never Summer Evo goes down to 119. A 142 or 148 would be good for you. The Smokin' Buck Ferton comes in 147 and has a weight range of 105-165 that you are right in the middle of.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm small too, so I empathize. Last year, while signing up for a lesson at my local resort, the salesperson asked my husband what kind of lesson his "daughter" wanted. Uggghhhhh...


Anyway, yeah, avoid kid's gear at all costs. It isn't made for an adult and is generally total crap. Try for a softer men's board, or a women's board.


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Nug?
> 
> ps - happy birthday!


thanks man! Anyway, im a size 10 boot (in my new kaiju's!:cheeky4 and right now I have my friends old youngblood


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, 
Im a dude 5'4" 120lbs size 8 boot and def not growing anymore. So Im def one of the smaller guys out there. Ive never really had trouble finding boards. Clothes on the other hand are a different story. Anyways for the past 2 years Ive been riding a 151 NS SL and its been awesome. With your weight and boot size you should have no problems riding a board somewhere in this range.


----------



## pcguyevilbill (Jan 19, 2011)

Im 5'3 120lb size 7 boots =) cause Im a 22 years old asian =) if that makes u feel better
I can't find any nice looking jacket at the local shops, I have to do a lot of search and went through all kinds of online stores to find the perfect jacket and pants. my pants and jackets are size XS. (it took me about two or three months to find one and both are shipped from the US online stores, the online stores in canada are kind of suxk for a small person like me)

Snowboard on the other hand, same story have to go through ebay and online stores. 
btw, im using a size 142 snowboard mainly freestyle =) 

if you freestylin i guess 142-145 would be perfect


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

Go with a womens board!!!!!! a kids board is not goin to be your best option bc u will def be limited in selection and purpose.. with a womens board u can get a specific park board, freeride, freestyle or powder board... it would be hard to find that for a kids since a kids board is usually a catch all type... decent at everything great at absolutly nothing!


----------

